# International Harvester's new line of MD trucks



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The CV series

https://www.internationaltrucks.com/trucks/cv-series


----------



## stack em up (Mar 7, 2013)

Always been sweet on them old Binders. My first car was a 1972 IH 1210 4X4 with the 392 V8. Still got it too. And about 3 more at another farm.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I had a loadstar 1600 4wd with a 4 speed and a 345 V8. Pulled my backhoe 
Barely
Then I bought a sweet IH4800 with a DT466


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

A way better looking version of the 2020 Chevy HD.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Funny you mention "Chevy".

The IH CV has a 6.6L Diesel and an Allison 1000/2000

Sounds like GM's powertrain?

Has Meritor transfer case and what appears to be heavier axles, though


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

JD3430 said:


> Funny you mention "Chevy".
> 
> The IH CV has a 6.6L Diesel and an Allison 1000/2000
> 
> ...


Let's hope the 6.6 isn't a Navistar. If it is I hope the rear bumper is heated and cooled. I have enough excitement in my life, I feel no need to ever own a Navistar engine.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> Let's hope the 6.6 isn't a Navistar. If it is I hope the rear bumper is heated and cooled. I have enough excitement in my life, I feel no need to ever own a Navistar engine.


I hear that. I own 3 6.4's
Good engine ruined by an awful particulate system and sensors that go bad and shut the fuel off. A bunch of Mickey Mouse junk.


----------



## gerkendave (Jan 8, 2014)

These are a joint venture with Chevy. You can get the same truck but in a Chevy grille. Unfortunately from what I have seen ( we ordered a crew cab and regular cab for work in Chevy trim) the Duramax in them is built by Navistar. So hopefully they are using a design from someone else not their own design.


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

The interior is 100% Chevy fitment all the way down to the key. The engine is indeed a LD5 Duramax. They have Allison transmissions but are not the same ones put in the HDs.

I found one down south crew cab and flatbed, a cool 71k.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

The horsepower and torque ratings are a little underwhelming compared to the new Ford/Dodge/GM offerings.

I mean its enough power for what I would do, but I'm surpised in todays "power wars", it wasnt a 400/800 rating.

I guess its considered a commercial/vocational truck and powered accordingly


----------



## BWfarms (Aug 3, 2015)

Chassis trucks fall into the commercial class and are de-tuned from the HO non commercial trucks like 2500 and 3500. When I compared 3500 DRW to 4500/5500, I was better off buying a 3500 DRW if I wasn't concerned about payload.


----------

